# Slave Cylinder



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Youtube might help

I have an auto so I can't help


----------



## arose513 (7 h ago)

I would try this site it had diagrams so you can find that part you're trying to fine. GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com


----------

